# Centerbore/Hub Centric Rings



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Centerbore / Hub Centric Rings*


 

.

*CENTERBORE / HUB CENTRIC RINGS*
The centerbore of a wheel is the measured size of the machined hole on the back of the
wheel that centers the wheel properly on the hub of the car. In the case of OEM wheels
they are precisely machined to exactly match the hub of the vehicle. Except the Touareg,
all VAG cars have a 57mm centerbore. OEM wheels are bored to that spec. The majority
of all aftermarket wheels are bored larger than the OEM centerbore. This allows for those
wheels, to then fit a broader range of vehicles. In this case, aftermarket wheels use
commonly recognized industry designed, engineered and manufactured hubcentric
rings (centering rings). 
Making sure that the wheels have correctly installed Hubcentric rings, minimizes the
chance of a vibration. Centering rings are specific in relationship to the wheel, as well
as the hub of the specific vehicle that they are designed to be installed on. Therefore,
I only sell centering rings for the brands of wheels that I sell.
...............................
............................... Wheel & Tire packages are
...............................mounted and balanced with Road Force
...............................Hunter Balancing and if required, include
...............................new lug hardware, Hubcentric Rings,
...............................Center Caps and Rubber Valve Stems
...............................(where Applicable).
If you've directly ordered from  and need new lug hdw, or need new lug hdw
or locks for wheels that I carry, you can call me to purchase. However, if you need lugs,
center caps, centering rings, spacers, etc, for wheels that I *do not* carry, I can't help you.
In that case, the best starting point is the manufacturer or vendor of the brand of wheels
that you have. In lieu of that, I'd recommend checking the  for a potential
vendor/source(s). Several folks have had sucess in dealing with places like ECStuning or
Parts 4VWs.com. As well, I have seen simular items on Ebaymotors.com. 
Finally, it is not recommended to select lesser quality wheels that are not hubcentric
for your vehicle, but they're out there. But if you have non-hubcentric (lugcentric)
wheels, they should be torqued correctly while the vehicle is still off of the ground
so they center properly. The weight of the vehicle can push the wheel off center
slightly while you're tightening them down if left on the ground. Doing
this procedure very carefully ensures the least amount of vibration.
If you have metal rings and want to prevent your rings from corroding to your wheels,
my retail bay (only in South Bend, IN), uses PB Blaster - Penetrating Catalyst
Torque Specifications
Lug Hardware
Bolt Pattern
Tools

.



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 1:49 PM 3-24-2005_


----------

